# A site I ran across...



## jamesgpobog

Here's a couple links for it. Interesting stuff about engineering and gunnery...

http://www.cityofart.net/bship/site_nav.html


http://www.cityofart.net/bship/boiler_menu.html#nav


----------



## Davesdream

Interesting indeed!

Here's another site for gunnery that is equally interesting.....

http://www.navweaps.com/

Thanks for sharing.

Regards


----------



## ben27

good morning jamespobog,27,march.2012.14:53.re:a site I ran across.it is a great naval history link.thank you for posting.i will come back and continue reading later,have a good day.ben27


----------

